# Very pleased with results



## DocSavage45

Wow! Nice review. Your are an LJ!


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats on the new tool acquisition!
Looks like a keeper.

Great job on the review….
Detailed and comprehensive!!!
Makes me want to go out and get me one!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to have to look at this. I hate my setup.


----------



## Lenny

I agree that this is a thorough and well-documented (photos) review. I sort of know the inventor of this tool. His name is Alan Schaffter and he also designed my workbench. In actuality, he designed and made one for himself and when I asked (via e-mail), he shared his plans with me. He has a very creative mind and apparently did well on this tool.


----------



## whitebeast88

great review,i'll keep in mind when i start to build some drawers.thanks for the review.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the great review.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You didn't tell us the price! You didn't use it for ten years before reviewing it! Is this a commercial? I don't like the lighting in the photos! Your laptop shouldn't be around that dust! You aren't being safe enough!

...Sorry, couldn't help myself. (Sandra gets the joke people… settle down!)

Anywho- This is an EXCELLENT review. You took your own photos, You broke it down so it was easy to follow, but you also included lots of info. For your first review on LJ's you nailed it!

As an Incra fan, I am jealous of your new tool and am glad that you liked it! Looking forward to reading your next review!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks gents, and a special thanks to Stumpy for the good chuckle. (You forgot to accuse me of selling my soul to the Incra company though…)


----------



## gfadvm

I'm still envious. I drooled all over one at Woodcraft today but restrained myself and didn't purchase it (I WANT one but I don't NEED one).
Why did you choose 5/8" joints for your 1/2"ply? Just curious.
Your joints look perfect.
Those drawers will never come apart!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great review ,


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, Good catch - I checked my plans again, and it calls for 3/8" which is in fact what I cut. Don't know where I pulled 5/8 from.

And if we're talking about wants vs. needs, it's certainly not a NEED. But I'm thinking with Father's Day not too far off, you could probably drop a few hints. Or print off the picture….. you know, subtle stuff.


----------



## gfadvm

Father's day…..I think that's the day I get up extra early so I can get all my mowing/weedeating done and then go do the same for my daughters!

I do have a Grizzly gift certificate but they don't sell I Boxes


----------



## sikrap

The iBox is great. I bought mine when Woodcraft had it on sale. I knocked off 3 perfect drawers fro a tool cabinet in about 20 minutes. Its awesome!!


----------



## MichaelJ

Thanks for the review! I don't understand how you deduct 1 star on a product review because you have only made 3/8" pins and haven't used it on the router. That seems a bit unfair.


----------



## NiteWalker

Great review!
I love my ibox too.


----------



## alba

Sandra that is a great review
Needs v wants whatever works
I hate cutting drawers, I will use any method that gets the
tedious job quickly. I would use my teeth if it worked.
Jamie


----------



## Momcanfixit

I see your point Michael, but it's like saying a car is the best car ever after only having gone around the block once.

After I've used it some more, i'll up if it to 5 if it continues to perform as it has.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, such a nice and down to earth review and experience using the jig. I have watched the video, which I also think is very concise and informative. Thank you.


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the review Sandra…...the drawers are looking good…..keep it going!


----------



## NiteWalker

That's a great bench build btw. I plan on building the same bench later this year though I'm using a bought maple slab.

One thing I did to my ibox was drilled the front plexi guard holes for threaded inserts. That way I can easily remove it without fear of stripping the MDF.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good idea on the threaded inserts. Not to be stunned though, but why would you be taking the plexi glass off? Is it for storage? I haven't put mine away yet, but it is an awkward shape.

The bench build is great because of the videos on Fine WW. Ed Pirnik goes through the build step by step.
So far, so good.


----------



## NiteWalker

Yep, for storage.
I haven't gotten around to it yet, but I'm planning on building a storage box for my ibox using…the ibox lol. 
So sitting up on the shelf as it is now, I was afraid I'd bump it and break the plexi.

I agree on the bench build. He does a great job with it. The only thing I probably will do different aside from buying the top is not use miters for the drawer box cabinets.


----------



## Sledgehammer

Nice review

I use it on my routertable, great tool !!


----------

